# Charge spoon.....any good ..?



## toeknee (15 Mar 2014)

Hi all ,

Heard so much about these saddles, and seen many for sale, could you good people give me your opinions on them, if you own / had know someone with one, I am very tempted to get one , because of the positive reports seen on them.
While I'm here , I know saddles are a personnel choice, but could anybody tell me of an instant comfortable saddle, or what do you perch on / and why. 

Thanks 
Tony.


----------



## screenman (15 Mar 2014)

Best advice I can give is get measured. Whatever you get if you are new to cycling you will have to break humour bum in.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Mar 2014)

toeknee said:


> Could anybody tell me of an instant comfortable saddle


Nope!

The Charge Spoon as you've seen is widely regarded as a great saddle for many. I tried a titanium version on my best bike though and hated it for any ride of 20+ miles. I now use a Specialized Romin Expert saddle and have found it to be very good, although there was still a breaking in period with it TBH.

TBH though I have just bought another Spoon but only to put on my spinning bike, the time spent on that means I don't have an issue with the Spoon, and for the money they're hard to beat.

[EDIT] great advice from screenman re: getting your 'arris measured


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2014)

I have Spoons on both bikes. My new bike originally came with a Selle Italia X1. It would certainly suit a committed masochist. Utterly horrible.


----------



## Doyleyburger (15 Mar 2014)

Tough one to answer. Many people on here have said the charge spoon to be great for anything up to 20 miles then get a bit uncomfortable. 
Fizik saddles get good right ups !


----------



## Adam1965 (15 Mar 2014)

I use them on all my bikes, I find them very comfortable but of course everyone's different


----------



## Adam1965 (15 Mar 2014)

Here's one on my MTB


----------



## LimeBurn (15 Mar 2014)

I have a spoon on my hardtail and its a good comfy perch for not much cash - but like others have said its a bit harsh after a couple of hours. The prologo scratch on my roadbike is far superior but the so is the price unfortunately.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Mar 2014)

I was a fan of the spoon but after having a go on a Cannondale stage saddle, i binned the charge.


----------



## boydj (15 Mar 2014)

I have Spoons on 3 bikes currently, including the posh leather/titanium one on my good bike, and they have completed thousands of miles with no problems. I've just bought the new version - the 'Scoop' for the new bike that I've recenly completed. After a couple of hundred miles it seems to be pretty good so far.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Mar 2014)

My experience for what it's worth....
Fitted a Spoon to my hybrid commuter that also gets used for most century forum rides I take part in and have found it absolutely delightful. Done about 7k on it and I don't ever wear padded cycle shorts. Just fitted another to my rebuilt MTB and on a recent killer mountainous 18 mile ride it was just great.

I have to admit that even after a long 100+ mile day in the saddle on my Spoon I am still keen to swing a leg back over the bike and do the 10 mile commute to work for a night shift 

Apparently some people don't like them


----------



## Cubist (15 Mar 2014)

I've got them on all three bikes. The great thing about them is at you can get a used one to try, and if you don't like it it will fetch what you pay for it, so no risk.


----------



## jamin100 (15 Mar 2014)

I'm trying to find a replacement for my spoon at the moment. Comfortable for me up to about 20 miles anything after that and it gets sore. 

Thinking about a fizik aliante


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2014)

Don't bother. Specialized Toupe, check out previous threads on spoon saddles.


----------



## wintergreen (15 Mar 2014)

I have a Charge spoon which came on my Plug. Its comfortable enough for short journeys but wouldnt want to spend all day on it.
The only way you will find out if its good for you is to try one. They are only cheap to buy so if you dont like it you could sell it again and wont see too much of a loss.


----------



## raindog (16 Mar 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> The prologo scratch on my roadbike is far superior but the so is the price unfortunately.


+1 for the Prologo Scratch - like an armchair


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Mar 2014)

There is no way of knowing how you'll get on with it until you try, as everyone is different.

I'm one of those that doesn't get on with the spoon - for me it's uncomfy after 20 miles and unbearable after 40, no matter how I adjust it. I did go as far as a 50 miler on it - it was not at all fun for the last 10 miles..... or sitting down afterwards.

I took a risk on a Brooks B17, which took me a while to get used to (wasn't sure if I'd made a bad mistake for a while) but was good for my first century which I couldn't have contemplated on anything I'd had before. You will find that this is another saddle that gets love/hate reviews though.


----------



## Old Plodder (16 Mar 2014)

I'm with Rickshaw Phil regarding Brooks Leather Saddles, just can't be beaten for comfort. However, there are plenty of other saddles suitable for day rides.
Things to consider :-
Do you sit upright - usually a slightly wider saddle is best.
Do you lean forwards - usually a narrower saddle is best.
Don't be tempted to buy any saddle that has stitching anywhere you are intending to sit, you will regret it.
Best to stick to conventionally shaped saddles.


----------



## morrisman (16 Mar 2014)

Just done 75 miles on my Charge Spoon and am very happy with it and so are my nethers


----------



## MrOz (3 Jun 2014)

I have a Spoon on my road bike and love it. In fact I'm looking for one to install on the mtb now. Yellow would be nice, do you know anyone selling one?


----------



## Kestevan (3 Jun 2014)

Spoons on all my bikes.
Cant comment on what they're like over long distances most I've done is 150 miles and it was comfy enough.


----------



## MikeG (3 Jun 2014)

You're getting the picture by now!

I tried all the Specialised saddles, and couldn't get on with any of them, although a couple of the women's saddles were getting close. Then I sat on a Spoon: utter bliss! I have done nearly 2000 miles on it this year, including 125 on Saturday, and then straight on it again on Sunday for another 25+. I didn't really know it was there. If I get the chance I'll try the Scoop, which is reputed to be even more comfortable, but don't take the blindest bit of notice of what anyone says about saddles. The only way of finding out is to ride them for a couple of weeks or a couple of hundred miles. You'll know then. The beauty of the Spoon is that it is cheap as chips, and if you don't like it, you'll only lose about a fiver in selling it.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Jun 2014)

I never got to use my Spoon as its too big, I'm a 130 size and those are 140's so a one size fits all aint no good to me..
All my three bikes have Fizik Arizones and I wouldn't use any thing else.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## JasonHolder (4 Jun 2014)

Specialized toupe is what I'm riding with. Its a good one, slightly heavier than most. But comfort comes first

That said- I rode a 200miler on a cirrus pro carbon railed job which was ubber light that was constant agony. Stood half of the way around and got a toupe the next day.

And don't listen to peoples opinion on saddles when it is based off 2000miles in 6months. Particularly if they resort to wtb saddles to pamper their vagina


----------



## 4F (4 Jun 2014)

10 years of trying numerous saddles before I tried a charge spoon and now all of my bikes are fitted with them. However everyone's backside is different and what is good for me may not be good for you. However if you do purchase a black one and find you don't get on with it then let me know and I will make you a good offer for it.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2014)

A Madison FLux is teh same base as a Spoon, but is said to have slightly softer padding. FWIW the spoons on my MTBs are bedding in nicely. The one on the road bike is firmer and newer, but the 75 miles we did the other weekend was uncomfy after about twenty miles, but the discomfort seemed to vanish and by the end I wasn't aware of the saddle at all.


----------



## derrick (4 Jun 2014)

toeknee said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Heard so much about these saddles, and seen many for sale, could you good people give me your opinions on them, if you own / had know someone with one, I am very tempted to get one , because of the positive reports seen on them.
> While I'm here , I know saddles are a personnel choice, but could anybody tell me of an instant comfortable saddle, or what do you perch on / and why.
> ...


Hate Spoons awfull saddle, but it might suit your bum. no good recommending a certain saddle we are all different, i do l love my specialized toupe, don't know if it will suit you it's down to trying a few to find what suits.
Not very helpfull but that's how it is with saddles.


----------



## malcermie (5 Jun 2014)

Tried the spoon and went back to the stock saddle on my Triban 3. Spoon just too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## dnrc (15 Jun 2014)

I'd say just try one, for the sake of £22 you can get one try it out and if it's no good then for that sort of money you could chuck/give it away.

I used to have fizik ariones on 2 of my bikes and they were pretty comfortable. currently I have 2 bikes with charge spoons and one with a brooks b17. cant remember exactly why but i tried a spoon one time and immediately changed the fiziks for spoons.

they may not work for you though, that's the thing.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2014)

I found the spoon ok but not earth shattering , i prefer a narrower saddle so a charge knife might be more my cup of tea .


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jun 2014)

I bought the charge spoon a few months ago and i must have done about 400 miles on it,including my first century ride on sunday.Tbh i don't know if i can tell much difference between this and the giant stock saddle which i replaced.

I had new shorts on(altura pro gel)and whacked on the assos chamois cream on sunday but i was still getting saddle sore.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jun 2014)

Charge Knife here, the cut away and slightly firmer version of the Spoon. It's very comfortable and you just don't notice it.


----------

